# Best book on biblical theology?



## JM (Mar 23, 2010)

Which volume on biblical theology, old and new testaments, would you recommend?

Thank you.

j


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 23, 2010)

I rather like Vos's Biblical Theology.


----------



## MRC (Mar 23, 2010)

I read Vos' _Biblical Theology_ and very much enjoyed it. It was a long, slow read as an introductory text. I am currently reading Edmund P. Clowney's work _The Unfolding Mystery_ which I am enjoying a lot, I wish I would have read it before Vos. The New Studies in Biblical Theology series edited by D.A. Carson is getting very good reviews, and I have _From Eden to the New Jerusalem: An Introduction to Biblical Theology_ by T. Desmond Alexander sitting on my bookshelf waiting to be read on recommendation by one of the gents that does the Reformed Media Review podcasts.

Lots out there on Biblical Theology - enjoy!!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Mar 23, 2010)

MRC said:


> I read Vos' _Biblical Theology_ and very much enjoyed it. It was a long, slow read as an introductory text. I am currently reading Edmund P. Clowney's work _The Unfolding Mystery_ which I am enjoying a lot, I wish I would have read it before Vos. The New Studies in Biblical Theology series edited by D.A. Carson is getting very good reviews, and I have _From Eden to the New Jerusalem: An Introduction to Biblical Theology_ by T. Desmond Alexander sitting on my bookshelf waiting to be read on recommendation by one of the gents that does the Reformed Media Review podcasts.
> 
> Lots out there on Biblical Theology - enjoy!!


 
I have just come to truly appreciate Biblical Theology (as a discipline of theology) and have heard great remarks about Clowney's work. I do believe I will have to order it on my next trip to Amazon.

And I must agree that it is a loooong read but very well worth it.


----------



## JM (Mar 23, 2010)

I take it Vos is still a standard? Any thougnts on John Owen's work on the subject?


----------



## MRC (Mar 23, 2010)

JM said:


> I take it Vos is still a standard? Any thougnts on John Owen's work on the subject?


 
I have not branched, yet, into the Puritans. I have seen Owen's work discussed many times regarding Biblical Theology so I also plan on getting into it in the near-mid future. I do think Vos' work continues to be the standard treatment, but maybe one of the seminary-types on this board would be able to answer that question more accurately.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Mar 23, 2010)

JM said:


> Which volume on biblical theology, old and new testaments, would you recommend?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> j


 
Economy of the Covenants by Herman Witsius


----------



## JM (Mar 23, 2010)

Any thoughts on Rudolf Bultmann's work?


----------

